# Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht



## Dorschfliege (28. Juni 2004)

Gestern war ein Tag den ich nicht so schnell vergessen werde.
Mein Sohn (12) und ich sind von Wildbootsman mal wieder zum Hochseeangeln
eingeladen worden. Und es wurde ein unvergeßlicher Tag. Morgens um 
06:00 ging es mit Wildis Boot raus auf die Ostsse, nach einer knappen Stunde erreichten wir unser Fanggebiet. Wildi führte uns an eine Stelle von der ich glaubte, das wir wohl vergeblich unsere Pilker baden würde,das war aber ein riesen Irrtum. Denn auf einen Schlag ging es tierisch ab.Mein Sohnemann
erwischte gleich eine Doublette, uns so ging es auch dann weiter.
Ein Dorsch nach dem anderen wanderte in unsere Fischkisten,und zu unserem
Erstaunen wurden die Dorsche immer größer.Die Dorsche wogen alle um die
4-5 Pfund.Den Topfang hatte aber mein Sohn 3 Dorsche jeweils von 3 Pfund
hingen an seinem Dorschvorfach.Und dies ist kein Anglerlatein und kann jederzeit mit Fotos belegt werden.Als dann auch noch die Krusenstern (viermaster) an uns vorbeizog war der Angeltag perfekt.Nach 6 Stunden brachen wir dann völlig entkräftet unseren Angeltörn ab.Mein Sohn schlief kurz darauf im Auto ein, und war völlig happy nach seiner ersten Hochseeangelfahrt.Riesen dank nochmals an Dir Wildi für den Supertag,und ich werde nie aber nie wieder Deine Ostsekenntnis (Fanggebiet) anschweifeln #r  .
Mein Sohn kann die nächste Ausfahrt kaum erwarten,und ich wußte nicht das es noch soviel Dorsche in der Ostsse gibt.


----------



## Gesangsverein (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

tolle Story....
ABer wenn du Fotos  hast, dann stell sie doch hierrein, die runden nen Bericht immer so schön ab...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Fang und danke für den Bericht.


----------



## petipet (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Schöner Bericht, Dorschfliege und Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fangergebniß. Dass Wildi mit seiner Salzwassernase die fängigen Dorschplätze förmlich riecht, habe ich im Mai auch erlebt.

Gruß...peter:m


----------



## wildbootsman (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Jo, es war wirklich ein super Tag. Ich glaube sogar es war der beste Fang aller Zeiten. Erstaunt war ich nur, dass sich den ganzen Tag keiner direkt zu uns gesellt hat. Die Kutter waren doch ne Ecke weg und kleiner Boote waren kaum unterwegs.

An bei die Bilder von der Krusenstern, die 100m an uns vorbei zog und der Dreier.

Ach, den größten Dorsch haben wir übrigens nicht raus bekommen, da sich meine geflochtene Schnur verabschiedet hat. Schade.

Wildi


----------



## ollidi (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Gratulation zu diesem wunderschönen Tag. :m Das hat sich ja wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## camper63 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Schöner Bericht! Klasse!! Und glückwunsch für so einen super Tag!

@wildi

meine Schwelle wohnt auch in Schwarzenbek.... vielleicht trifft man sich mal!!


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Glückwunsch an alle zu der schönen Tour besonders an den kleinen "großen" Angler!!


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

@ Dorschfliege
warum fährst du mit jemandem mit wenn du zweifel dran hast ob er den fisch findet  #c 

@ Wildbootsmann
welche grobe richtung seit ihr denn gewesen ? tiefe so um 15 metern oder ?


----------



## Aalthorsten (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschfliege
> warum fährst du mit jemandem mit wenn du zweifel dran hast ob er den fisch findet  #c
> 
> Das war nur für diese bestimmt Drift gemeint !!!   #d
> Sagen wir mal so es war ein Bauchgefühl.  #a


----------



## wildbootsman (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

@Nordlicht 

Wir waren Richtung Langeland auf 20m Tiefe, da wo die 20m Linie einen Knick nach links (Süden) macht. Auf 15 m war gar nichts.

Wildi


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Meinen herzlichsten zu dem schönen und erfolgreichen Tag.

Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Feiner Bericht, danke #6 
3 stück auf einen Schlag, erstens gibs das selten in der Ostsee und  oh man, das sind neun Pfund und ne ziemlich anstrengende Pumperei bei 20 Metern für nen jungen Kerl.... #r  #6 
R.R.


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Sauber !!


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Kann ich bestätigen Rausreißer. Hatte Sonntag 4 Stück an einer dran. Alle an mein Heringspadernoster und alle wogen sie um die 2 pfd.
Nun mit der Spinnrute sie hoch bekommen.
Ein 12jähriger hat da wirklich ne Menge zu reißen.
Wie nennt man denn überhaupt ein vierer ??
Quadrolette ??


Sven


----------



## Pilkkönig (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Guter Fang !!!!!! Wo seid ihr den hingefahren mit dem Kutter und welche Tiefe.  In der Lübecker-Bucht ist es zurzeit auch nicht schlecht schnitt ca.15 Stück aber auch die größe die ihr habt aber auch viele Babys um die 30cm. Es sind meist kleine Schwärme und beissen meist nur auf Pilker. Beiuns ist zurzeitrotund Pink gut und nur auf leichte Modelle. Auf welche Farben wurde bei euch gut gefangen?? Ich fahre morgen wieder mit einem kleinen Boot von Neustadt aus. Erstaunlich ist das bei uns sehr viele Dorsche in der Neustädter-Bucht sind und direkt vor Travemünde und dort sehr dicht am ufer in Tiefe von 10-18m Tiefe nur wenig aber dann nur große von ca.70cm.


----------



## wildbootsman (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Beifanger Schwarz und ein bischen rot und Pilker blau mit Silber. Meine Superpilker grün, rot, gelb wollten dieses mal garnicht.

Wildi


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn Bericht*

Hier ist mein Lieblings und Erfolgspilker.
Angel den mit der Spinnrute und ohne Beifänger.

Sven


----------

